# OpenVPN - kennt sich jemand damit aus ?



## ToBo (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit OpenVPN aus.

Gruß.

ToBo


----------



## Neals (14 Januar 2010)

Habe damit schon mal gearbeitet, heißt nicht das ich mit damit auskenne.

Aber das Wort "Open" sagt ja schon aus, das du dazu recht viel Informationen auch im Internet findest.


----------



## ToBo (14 Januar 2010)

Eigentlich würde ich lediglich gern den Unterchied zwischen
zwischen den Konfigurationen als

Server Multi Client Tunnels als Routing
und
Server Multi Client Tunnels als Bridging

wissen. Das kapier ich nicht

http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Hauptseite

Gruss.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

der Unterschied zwischen Routing und Bridging ist hier ganz gut erklärt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN

Oder habe ich Deine Frage nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## ToBo (15 Januar 2010)

Prima.

Dann muss ich mich um die Bridging Variante kümmern um mein Ziel zu erreichen.

Gruss.

ToBo


----------

